# Has anyone used these? (animated billboards, signs)



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

They look REALLY cool, I just wondered if they were worth it. I'd like to spruce up Wilderness Hills Speedway before our first big fall race in September and thought these would be a great addition. 

If you have used them, are they sturdy? I don't want them broken the first time Mike King takes out 3 people in one shot and the carnage ensues off track.  

http://www.microstru.com/Billboards.html


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

That would be a cool addition Marty!

As Mike usually slams everyone out to the wall and on fire, then drives on laughing; you'd probably be OK if you tucked the billboard in the little nook inside the corkscrew. 

Perhaps an environmental "impact" statement would be in order.


----------



## T-jetjim (Sep 12, 2005)

I hadn't seen these. Awesome product. A Porky's sign would be irresistable. I haven't gotten around to adding lights to my layout, but these would have to in it if I did.
Jim


----------



## mking (Apr 25, 2000)

*marty...*

i would consider it a personal challenge to score a strike on the bowling billboard!!!!


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

I can see that buying these, I am going to have to be really strategic in my placement. I'll need to take into account the "mike factor".....


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

martybauer31 said:


> I can see that buying these, I am going to have to be really strategic in my placement. I'll need to take into account the "mike factor".....


Picturing the crash scenes from Blues Brothers as I type, Especially the patrol car through the semi trailer, and the motorhome through the warehouse. How about the big pile up under the "L"? :wave:


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

I visited the Miller Engineering booth at the Toy Show a few years ago and their stuff is amazing to see in person. They had an HO scale Drive-In movie scene that was unbelievable and had LED's, fiber optics, the animated billboards and a mini LCD screen for the movie screen. This was back in 1999!

They also have EL sign kits you can design yourself.

Another cool thing they sell are the mini CCFL flourescent lights. They give a more realistic looking white light. I'm getting some of those through another source for buildings on my track. 

-Scott


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

Bill Hall said:


> Picturing the crash scenes from Blues Brothers as I type, Especially the patrol car through the semi trailer, and the motorhome through the warehouse. How about the big pile up under the "L"? :wave:


I watched them film those Chicago street scenes when I was younger. My dad and I were actually standing on one of the bridges during filming when the helicopters and boats were charging down the River. The part where they were doing 100 mph and came up on the bicycle riders was real! You could hear that car coming under full throttle for a half mile away. I was amazed at the skills and big balls of those stunt drivers that they did those chase scenes swerving around the support pillars and girders under Lower Whacker Drive and under the L train. And this was before air bags. 

All the cop cars they wrecked for that movie used to be stacked in a junk yard along Rte 83/171 in Lemont. I think you can still see some of them from the highway.
:thumbsup:


----------



## TGtycopro (Jun 1, 2006)

An example of Size of these
#2381 - Goodyear Billboard. This sign is 
a replica of the sign that is in Akron, OH
Size 4.4" W x 2.9" H
Suitable for HO-O scale
This puts it at 8' high and aprox 12' wide in 1/32 scale.

Perhaps a BIT small but would probobly look pretty good Mounted ontop of a building OR sitting up on a Hillside.
They are kinda cool :thumbup:


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

martybauer31 said:


> I can see that buying these, I am going to have to be really strategic in my placement. I'll need to take into account the "mike factor".....


Yeah, It would be tough to see one of those magnet cars launched and land smack dab in the middle of the sign. I would think of maybe putting a thin piece of the clear plastic in front of any of these that I'd have around the track. Maybe mounting it about a 1/4 to 3/16 of an inch out in front of the path of most possible destruction. They sure would take a track to the next level. Make sure you post some pix after you get them onboard. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: rr


----------

